
A Fortnight into 2019, Bitcoin in the Red Again - riya_876
https://www.btcwires.com/c-buzz/a-fortnight-into-2019-bitcoin-in-the-red-again/
======
mimixco
Who said $4,000 was Bitcoin's "normal price?" Is it because that was the price
just before the hockey stick?

In the red is based in what you paid. It's still very early for Bitcoin. Too
early to call.

